
Playing with Haskell - HTTP server - tsally
http://www.ternarysoftware.com/blogs/2009/02/21/playing-with-haskell-http-server/
======
jrockway
It looks like his blogging engine is removing some of the code. A few lines
are not valid Haskell, and GHC indeed complains about them.

But anyway, a "working" version is not much longer than this. Haskell's
threads (or rather, MVars and Chans combined with purity) are really a joy to
work with. If you haven't tried writing a small app like this, you should.

------
lsb
I always get nervous when I see Haskell/MzScheme/etc bits about "Here's how to
make a web server!" or "This is how you parse JSON!".

Where's the "this is how you make a blog in 15 minutes", where the blog's code
looks as well thought-out as the Haskell Prelude?

Not to say that the aforementioned topics aren't important; they are, but what
is there at a higher level?

